# serzone for OCD?



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

Have any of you been on serzone in the past? If so, I would greatly appreciate to hear your experiences about this medication and how it has worked for you.

thanks,

Eric


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I was never on serzone (nefazodone) but i do know that it has been taken off the market in a few countries due to reports of liver failure sometimes resulting in a liver trasplant or death. It's been taken off the market completly in canada and the brand name is no longer available in the US. But i think you can still get generic brands of it.

It's a relatively small risk of liver damage about 1 in 250,000 or something like that. I think the main reason it was taken off the market in some places was because it just wasent a very good anti-depressant. But it did work for some people so don't let that discourage you.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

[quote name="comfortably numb"]but i do know that it has been taken off the market in a few countries due to reports of liver failure sometimes resulting in a liver trasplant or death. quote]

Yeah, if you did end up on this (or any other medication really) make sure you get regular blood checks. Livers and kidneys can get messed up pretty badly with some medications; but with regular checks these things aren't normally a problem.


----------

